# Venison Potato Sausage



## captain belly (Feb 7, 2018)

Here's a unique sausage that would be good one to learn how to make. I don't know the history of this method, but in the case of poverty and another depression, this will be my staple food. It's a whole meal packed in to one casing and extremely cheap and easy to make. Did I mention how delicious it is? I'm always looking for another way to eat venison for breakfast. This sausage tastes like hashbrowns and sausage mixed together.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you going to give it a try.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Yum. I love yor name captain belly.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

That looks delicious


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm going to try this but as patties not links.


----------

